

Show HN: dokibox – an open source music player for OS X - mileswu
https://dokibox.github.io/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=showhn

======
mileswu
Author here. Been working on this on and off for about 3 years now as a side
project and it's my first 'large-ish' OSX app. Would love comments or
suggestions! Thanks.

